# Research on music practice - Test!



## gibocchia (May 2, 2020)

Hey guys! Looking for some tips on how to improve your practice? Do you want to measure how well you do it?

Here is an experiment about practice effectiveness that is intended for musicians at all levels of expertise, musical genre and instrument.

Feel free to participate through the following link and share it with your friends!

https://goldpsych.eu.qualtrics.com/jfe/form/SV_1QX9OfY588UjKEl


----------

